# Whos fucking these hot girls?



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 11, 2021)

When I am around my apartment complex, I see loads and loads of like 7-9/10 blondes in tight leggins. I live in a big community with alot of traffic/dog parks

Who is fucking these girls? Before you say CHAD. Does he really monopolize stacey with hareems of 10-15? I don't think so the chads I know/See are LTRing

I saw two with their boyfriends and both we're like 6' and above average looking but not chad at all.

Is just be above average, NT, and tallish =Stacey? 

I feel like im Doomed to lead on/string along and pump and dump Beckies when all i want is a stacey gf.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 11, 2021)

chris brown and ozuna


----------



## zeke714 (Oct 11, 2021)

6'1, tanned, gymmaxed HTNs


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 11, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> 6'1, tanned, gymmaxed HTNs


Yeap. I think thats what I saw with those staceys last night.

Social Circles, Bumble, Bars? Where they meeting

This is why i feel so doomed at 5'10. My Most iOis we're coming when I was tanned and running 4-5mm facial hair. So I guess im gonna start masculine maxing agian.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Oct 11, 2021)

Thanks for the Looksmaxing advice.


----------



## everydayfun (Oct 11, 2021)

At least here in LA, they date like a 6 or 7/10 dude who is on the taller end, and they're literally one foot out the door ready to jump to a chad.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 11, 2021)

everydayfun said:


> At least here in LA, they date like a 6 or 7/10 dude who is on the taller end, and they're literally one foot out the door ready to jump to a chad.


This. All those girls are with some high tier normie but they don't really like him and are just chasing Chad while they're young.


----------



## AscendingHero (Oct 11, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> When I am around my apartment complex, I see loads and loads of like 7-9/10 blondes in tight leggins. I live in a big community with alot of traffic/dog parks


Pics or larp


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 11, 2021)

everydayfun said:


> At least here in LA, they date like a 6 or 7/10 dude who is on the taller end, and they're literally one foot out the door ready to jump to a chad.





LooksOverAll said:


> This. All those girls are with some high tier normie but they don't really like him and are just chasing Chad while they're young.


This is what I am seeing too, for some reason I can't present myself to be that guy as Im only 5-10ish and mabey laking a point on the face.

My stacie iOis we're coming in when I was really tanned and had like 5mm facial hair.

I think Im gonna start tanning, put on some more muscle, grow facial hair and accept being mid-20s. For awhile i went Shaven, botox, leanmaxxing to try to appear more young/boyfriend material to get with a stacey. But I guess Im gonna fuckboymax agian.


----------



## ScreaM (Oct 11, 2021)

Tall high tier normie white guys are fucking them


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 11, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> This. All those girls are with some high tier normie but they don't really like him and are just chasing Chad while they're young.


How long does that chad chase last? I see it start dwindling down for hot girls like 23, the slooters keep it going till like 27-28.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 11, 2021)

ScreaM said:


> Tall high tier normie white guys are fucking them


I know, it's fucked. As im 5'10 and mabey HTN/Normie


----------



## ScreaM (Oct 11, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> I know, it's fucked. As im 5'10 and mabey HTN/Normie


sleeve tattoo maxx and tan maxx and wear lifts and you can slay them.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 11, 2021)

ScreaM said:


> sleeve tattoo maxx and tan maxx and wear lifts and you can slay them.


Too high inhib for tatts, but gonna tan and start bulking up back/shoulders/chest agian. Most iOis were coming when I was masculine maxing.

Then i got botox/shaved/pale/lean from swimming and now only beckies look. I thought I was gonna try to run some boyfriend game for a hot babe, didn't pan out lol.

Their boyfriends also tend to not have bodies or be upper class and simpy. washed up fraternity guys.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 11, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Social Circles, Bumble, Bars? Where they meeting


This is a part of the equation many ignore I think. 
I think pretty much all of them are basically social circle. It's so rare that people are banging beacuse he approached her in a bar or whatever. I feel like most girls massively give the advantage to guys they already know through work and college and mutual friends etc.

Obviously chad can slay with cold approach, but in general if she actually knows a guy and assuming he looks semi decent, he has a good headstart on a slightly better dude who she doesn't know.

Probably how these sorts of couples get together


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Oct 11, 2021)

someone called tyrone


----------



## IdiAmin (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## rubybrrr (Oct 11, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> When I am around my apartment complex, I see loads and loads of like 7-9/10 blondes in tight leggins. I live in a big community with alot of traffic/dog parks
> 
> Who is fucking these girls? Before you say CHAD. Does he really monopolize stacey with hareems of 10-15? I don't think so the chads I know/See are LTRing
> 
> ...


Literally all it is is that they have better personalities than us. Firstly they aren’t subhuman, don’t have to be chad tho. Secondly they simply fit into the lifestyle of staceys and have better more trendy personalities.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 13, 2021)

wristcel said:


> This is a part of the equation many ignore I think.
> I think pretty much all of them are basically social circle. It's so rare that people are banging beacuse he approached her in a bar or whatever. I feel like most girls massively give the advantage to guys they already know through work and college and mutual friends etc.
> 
> Obviously chad can slay with cold approach, but in general if she actually knows a guy and assuming he looks semi decent, he has a good headstart on a slightly better dude who she doesn't know.
> ...


Yeah your right. They're all social circles. Saw 3 guys 1 was boyfriends moving in a girl. There all best friends. Chick was hot ass hell.

HOWEVER my city does have a TON of transplants and is trendy/popular so their are defiently some bumble bangs going on. I also see a ton of normies out at dog park socializeing and making friends, I however cannot go out their and hold normie convos. I look good and have a dog and can talk a bit but they sit their for 30 mins and chat.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 13, 2021)

rubybrrr said:


> Literally all it is is that they have better personalities than us. Firstly they aren’t subhuman, don’t have to be chad tho. Secondly they simply fit into the lifestyle of staceys and have better more trendy personalities.


Don't doubt the personality. Thats a huge part, alongside social circle. If their in social circles together personalitys will be well developed.

I and everyone here knows this is the truth. But we lack both above and so must looksmax/fraud/approach/dating app to try and get some tail.

Not all roses though for normies. Most get stuck in relationships as social cuircles force continued dating. And their lifestyle/partystyle leads to getting washed up asap.


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 13, 2021)

You are most likely overrating them


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 13, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> You are most likely overrating them


Very true.


----------



## Carolus (Oct 13, 2021)

wristcel said:


> This is a part of the equation many ignore I think.
> I think pretty much all of them are basically social circle. It's so rare that people are banging beacuse he approached her in a bar or whatever. I feel like most girls massively give the advantage to guys they already know through work and college and mutual friends etc.
> 
> Obviously chad can slay with cold approach, but in general if she actually knows a guy and assuming he looks semi decent, he has a good headstart on a slightly better dude who she doesn't know.
> ...


Agree with this. Also it's easier to justify relationship in their own mind and to their social circle if it's someone they already know. Sure she'll cheat with Chad but it requires a bit more effort on her part if she were to get in to a relationship with Chad through meeting him at a bar


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 13, 2021)

Carolus said:


> Agree with this. Also it's easier to justify relationship in their own mind and to their social circle if it's someone they already know. Sure she'll cheat with Chad but it requires a bit more effort on her part if she were to get in to a relationship with Chad through meeting him at a bar


It's always social circles. Also chicks like to date guys that they know has family/ beta tendicies like might actually marry her.

VS some bumble/Bar HTN/chadlite who will pump and dump and then ghost since they have no past/friendships/interlocking friends.


----------



## TyroneIncoming (Oct 13, 2021)

Very tall, overly confident normies. 
Too much masculine game is not a good thing, at one point I was 230lb Jacked and got zero attention from anything greater than an 7/10. Asked a few friends who all reiterated that I looked too intimidating. 
Perhaps the masculinemaxx works on 7/10s with low IQs but definitely not on professional girls with their shit together. 
The fit birds from work all have tall,lanky boyfriends with abysmal rigs and facial proportions that would distress most looksmax users.


----------



## Deleted member 15405 (Oct 13, 2021)

Allah.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 13, 2021)

TyroneIncoming said:


> Very tall, overly confident normies.
> Too much masculine game is not a good thing, at one point I was 230lb Jacked and got zero attention from anything greater than an 7/10. Asked a few friends who all reiterated that I looked too intimidating.
> Perhaps the masculinemaxx works on 7/10s with low IQs but definitely not on professional girls with their shit together.
> The fit birds from work all have tall,lanky boyfriends with abysmal rigs and facial proportions that would distress most looksmax users.


This is 25+ though. In college the low IQ jacked guy gets laid. It's only when a girl is 25+ that they want some stable lanky tall guy.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 13, 2021)

TyroneIncoming said:


> Very tall, overly confident normies.
> Too much masculine game is not a good thing, at one point I was 230lb Jacked and got zero attention from anything greater than an 7/10. Asked a few friends who all reiterated that I looked too intimidating.
> Perhaps the masculinemaxx works on 7/10s with low IQs but definitely not on professional girls with their shit together.
> The fit birds from work all have tall,lanky boyfriends with abysmal rigs and facial proportions that would distress most looksmax users.


Well Yeah masculine game like that is ridiculous. I am talking about Lowbody fat, shoulder/neck/arms and bit of facial hair.





Yeah I agree it's all 6'+s from their social circles.

Girls really do date only height. I honestly feel like these chicks write me off for dating, best bet is to appear ONS masculine

The problem is getting random beckies, it's how to be taken serioues by staceys at 5'10. Whenever i see them with their boyfriends their all 6'-6'3 NT from social circles


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 13, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Well Yeah masculine game like that is ridiculous. I am talking about Lowbody fat, shoulder/neck/arms and bit of facial hair.
> View attachment 1365032
> 
> 
> ...


Stacey also have massive bitch sheilds and NO-stranger approach sheilds on at all times outside of bars/friends of friends social events.

Beckies are much more open and smile, put themselves around you for approach.


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Oct 13, 2021)

Dogs in dog parks


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> This is 25+ though. In college the low IQ jacked guy gets laid. It's only when a girl is 25+ that they want some stable lanky tall guy.


I would say more like 22-23. Post college dynamics are vastly different than college. In college 5'7-5'10 were biggest slayer all HTN/chadlite super social/party animals.

Post 22 is a different animal. Your as a male are immediately competeing for young sub 26 year old women with guys aged 22-35.

Girls that are single after college have their eyes Height HTN or Betabux(older).

Post 26 girls are gross 9/10 times. Everyone wants 21-25. Yeah some 28 year olds are "fuckable" but even if you date the hag for 1-2 years she will be a 30 year old roastie in no time.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 13, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> I would say more like 22-23. Post college dynamics are vastly different than college. In college 5'7-5'10 were biggest slayer all HTN/chadlite super social/party animals.
> 
> Post 22 is a different animal. Your as a male are immediately competeing for young sub 26 year old women with guys aged 22-35.
> 
> ...


I'm 22 and girls around my age at work still don't show interest in me or the other ltn/normie guys. They're still dating the tatted up badboys and 5'7"-6' chadlites/chads, possibly giving a chance to the htn guys if they're stylemaxxed wearing the latest trends.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm 22 and girls around my age at work still don't show interest in me or the other ltn/normie guys. They're still dating the tatted up badboys and 5'7"-6' chadlites/chads. Possibly giving a chance to the htn guys if they're stylemaxxed wearing the latest trends.


Yeah girls 18-22 are still not intrested in Normies/ltn it takes time. They have to get out of college+get taste of wageceling+city living costs than their prefreences change. Trust me.

Girls ur age are still dating/fucking guys from HTN socialites, and Chadlite/chad

22-25 sucked after college for me.

I am 26.5 now and it's alot better almost all the girls that check me out that i know are like 23, like they are easy it's great. I however did some serious LMS maxing.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 13, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Yeah girls 18-22 are still not intrested in Normies/ltn it takes time. They have to get out of college+get taste of wageceling+city living costs than their prefreences change. Trust me.
> 
> Girls ur age are still dating/fucking guys from HTN socialites, and Chadlite/chad
> 
> ...


Forgot to put "tall" after normie/ltns. I'm have some friends who are around 6'4"-6'7" but are normie/ltn facially and don't get any attention from girls. It seems guys with the exact same height + face level as them who are 25+ are basically Chads whereas they are not far from being incel if they aren't already.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Oct 13, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Forgot to put "tall" after normie/ltns. I'm 6'7" and have some friends who area around the same height but are normie/ltn facially and don't get any attention. It seems those same guys with the exact same height + face level who are 25+ are basically Chads.


Oh dude. 6'7? Lol you will be a big chad at 25-30.

Best advice, what I did, is recognize that you can only looksmax so much and it's actually not alot of PSL points. So focus on $$$. My chadlite friends are fat and broke as shit at 26 and I am complete opposite. It's literally so over for most after 25 if your a normie(debt,fat,balding).

For every 20 looksmaxers their is 1 moneymaxer. My gym is packed full of 23-35 year old guys gymceling. Bet only a few have $


----------



## loksr (Oct 14, 2021)

everydayfun said:


> At least here in LA, they date like a 6 or 7/10 dude who is on the taller end, and they're literally one foot out the door ready to jump to a chad.


No offense but that last part sounds like a lot of cope and projection


----------



## everydayfun (Oct 14, 2021)

loksr said:


> No offense but that last part sounds like a lot of cope and projection


What can I say? They keep jumping to me.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Oct 14, 2021)

What proportion of gl men do you see in contrast to gl women? 1 for every 5? I honestly think its 80/20 most guys are trash tier ugly


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 14, 2021)

wristcel said:


>



tl dr ?


----------



## wristcel (Oct 14, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> tl dr ?


Usual reddit larper PUA with the usual ''my friend has no arms or legs and i'm a male model, but he used to steal my girls because he knew 'game' and I didn't '' - lol

Probably selling shit


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 14, 2021)

Giving you a hint


> I live in a big community with alot of traffic/*dog parks*


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 14, 2021)

wristcel said:


>



Redditors are mentally ill, how can you even write that much useless gibberish bullshit?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 14, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 14867 (Oct 14, 2021)

@Ed676


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 14, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> 6'1, tanned, gymmaxed HTNs


@Nameless_Sunflower


----------



## wristcel (Oct 14, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Redditors are mentally ill, how can you even write that much useless gibberish bullshit?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 14, 2021)

wristcel said:


>



Crazy larp jfl


----------



## wristcel (Oct 14, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Crazy larp jfl


this guy doesn't believe in rejection due to his 'game'! 

OP blatantly gets rejected based on age, and read his cringy reply lol. He larps about being able to bang ANY girl he wants due to his method of dealing with objections lol


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 14, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> When I am around my apartment complex, I see loads and loads of like 7-9/10 blondes in tight leggins. I live in a big community with alot of traffic/dog parks
> 
> Who is fucking these girls? Before you say CHAD. Does he really monopolize stacey with hareems of 10-15? I don't think so the chads I know/See are LTRing
> 
> ...


Tall HTNs who are successful, gymmaxxed, fashionmaxxed and tan.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 14, 2021)

wristcel said:


> this guy doesn't believe in rejection due to his 'game'!
> 
> OP blatantly gets rejected based on age, and read his cringy reply lol. He larps about being able to bang ANY girl he wants due to his method of dealing with objections lol



PUAs are delusional retards, but at least they're funny

"Another option is to sexualize and make a joke of it, *"woah calm down there. Thanks for letting me know, but we aren't going to do anything that requires me knowing you're legal... yet," giving her solid eye-contact and a knowing look.*"

Imagine some oldcel doing that IRL


----------



## wristcel (Oct 14, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> PUAs are delusional retards, but at least they're funny
> 
> "Another option is to sexualize and make a joke of it, *"woah calm down there. Thanks for letting me know, but we aren't going to do anything that requires me knowing you're legal... yet," giving her solid eye-contact and a knowing look.*"
> 
> Imagine some oldcel doing that IRL


thing is that guy giving this advice claims to be 40+, ugly, and always banging teenage models and stuff.
Claims he just uses his 'method':
'objection handling': (so if she says 'i'm not attracted', he says something like 'Who said anything about being attracted?' and then carries on trying.
Baby stepping compliance: Keep asking for smaller and smaller compliance in baby steps, from asking to move 1 foot to the left all the way to sex

Every time soemone posts a rejection of some sort, he's like you 'should have just solved her objection' lol. As if girls are computers without the abililty to feel attraction haha

It's so funny. I wish we had a big group of us here who could constantly troll them and call them out. Would be hilarious. There's like 4 regular offenders on there who just talk pure shit


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 14, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> Is just be above average, NT, and tallish =Stacey?


sounds overall like a top 15% guy


----------



## loksr (Oct 14, 2021)

everydayfun said:


> What can I say? They keep jumping to me.


Lol


----------



## wristcel (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Oct 15, 2021)

Guy gets rejected for not being her type, and the advcice as always is that he could have got her.

*''turn your back on her and ignore her completely, she no longer exists, and play around at the bar, or talk to some other dudes without moving. You've moved on from giving her attention and she no longer matters. A lot of times these girls may then chase.''*


----------

